# Anal Gland



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

So, I have had this problem with Jack for awhile and I always forget to ask my Vet. Jack release his anal gland all the time, whenever. I dont know why it happens but it does. I shouldnt say all the time, but too much for my liking. I notice it happens when he shadoobies but it can happen in the car, sitting on our laps, sleeping in bed with us. 

I guess my question is why does this happen and is there a way to STOP it?? Its super gross and smells horrible!!! (This is not related to the constipation issue I posted the other day. Just thought about it because we were just at a BBQ and it happened. People thought someone farted and I had to say it was my dog's anal gland. How nice  :-\?!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Is his poop usually soft and light in color or firm and dark?


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Veifera-his shadoobies are both of what you asked.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

It is related to the constipation & adding fiber via sweet potato or green beans will resolve it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lindsey1420, my dog, Willie, had the same problem last Fall. Unfortunately, it turned into an anal gland infection. The Vet said that this happens typically when the poops aren't firm enough. If the poops are normal, your dog will have to strain a little bit to go, and the poops empty the anal glands on their way out, due to the pressure. Sorry to be so graphic. 

The Vet said you can approach this one of two ways: Try to make the poops bigger (with fiber like Metamucil, or natural foods such as threefsh suggested), or try to make the poops firmer (maybe by adding more protein?). The point is, you are trying to make your dog strain just a little bit when he's going No. 2. It is a nasty aroma, isn't it ?!

Willie had to have three different courses of antibiotics to cure his infection... Poor guy! The Vet said that with Vizslas, the common problems are "ears and rears". Good luck with Jack! If you struggle for a long time with this, the Vet can surgically remove the anal glands, but that is a "last resort" kind of thing. Funny part about it is that this ailment is much more common in the smaller breeds of dogs.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

We have the exact same problem with Gus. We have just been expressing his glands every week or so and make sure he lies on a blanket while on the couch! 

We have been giving him pumpkin but it is not helping. We tried a grain-free food months ago, but that gave him the runs. We did ask the vet, and she didn't seem too concerned, she said some dogs just have this problem due to the way their glands are angled in their body or something? I don't know. I asked the breeder and he said he had "never had that problem." I don't know about that either. In any case, our next try is going to be metamucil. I'll let you know of it works


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley has anal gland problems bad. Not infected, they just don't release on their own. They're supposed to release when they go potty, but on some dogs because of the positioning of the glands and other things, they don't. We were taking him to the vet to have it done when we smelled it, but that got expensive, so the vet taught us how and so now we are supposed to do it every 1 1/2 weeks. He said no more often than that because it can irritate their butt. We have it down to a science. We do it outside. Gloves, vaseline, wet wipes, and follow that with a shot of Timmy Holedigger and it all goes away!


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

threefsh said:


> It is related to the constipation & adding fiber via sweet potato or green beans will resolve it.


I'm no expert, by why is this related to the constipation? Just within the last few days I have notice him having a hard time shadoobing. He has never had a hard time before. And the anal gland leakage/release at times that is not after a shadoobie has happen for months. Its not like I watch him shadoobie all the time, but when I am looking that why, not that I like to watch him take his #2 ???, after there is a liquid that follows, which what I understand is the anal gland. 

Last night it happen while he was sitting in my husband's lap!!! Super, super gross!!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

One time Gus got really scared while standing next to me on the couch and SPRAYED his glands all over my face. Talk about GROSS!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

From what my vet has said, it's not just related to constipation. Riley is far from being constipated. If their body doesn't release it after they've pood then it builds up. The vet showed me how to take my thumb and pointer finger on either side of his anus and you can feel when they are full. They feel like a couple of balloons. When they get so full, then they can start leaking, or if Riley has gotten scared or excited it has shot out once or twice. Talk to your vet. If it goes too long, they can become infected or the stuff that you or the vet expresses can have white "chunks" in it which can mean it could have become infected or blocked. Strange thing, but the vet said if we do it every 1 1/2 weeks like clockwork, over time we won't have to do it maybe so often.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jjohnson you made me laugh! Riley did the same thing in the kitchen one time. And the bad thing is then they want to come back and lick at the spot even after you clean it up!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley had this problem when she had small, hard stools before we started supplementing with veggies. I just assumed the constipation & the anal gland issue were related because when one resolved, so did the other.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

jjohnson said:


> One time Gus got really scared while standing next to me on the couch and SPRAYED his glands all over my face. Talk about GROSS!


OMG!!! I would freak. I have a weak stomach too!!! Well, Jack was a little nervous at the BBQ yestereday. Maybe that is why he released on my husband. I knew dogs would pee when nervous or excited, but didnt know that they could release a glad on those same emotions.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

threefsh said:


> Riley had this problem when she had small, hard stools before we started supplementing with veggies. I just assumed the constipation & the anal gland issue were related because when one resolved, so did the other.


That makes sense. I will try the sweet potatoes and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Young Miss Phoebe hasn't had any anal gland issues but sometimes her droppings are much too soft.

I started to supplement her kibble with some sweet potato (about a tablespoon every bowl or 2 ) and it has made a difference in her droppings. More solid and easier to pickup.

I just wanted to chime in and +1 the sweet potato, works a charm!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Maybe I'll try the sweet potato too! I don't mind having to help Riley out, but I've been really more hesitant to since he has had these surgeries, although my vet says it's ok.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you cook the sweet potato first?

And yes- dogs can spray their glands when scared! Gus has done this a couple of times when really frightened. Now I know to get away from his rear end in "scary" situations.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Our wire haired dachshund is 12 years old & has had problems with his glands for about 5 year now :-\

We have tried everything - food with no corn in it, antibiotics, getting them regularly expressed at the vets office and nothing works.

We've learned to live with (but not love) the smell, which is really horrible.....

We can't even predict when he'll do it - sometimes it happens when he's just laying there quietly and sometimes if the doorbell rings & he starts barking, he'll spray before he gets up to go charge at the door. 

From my research, there is surgery that will remove them but my old guy is 12, I'd never put him through that to please my nose.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

One more thing, I've read that the looser stools (which would be a result of eating sweet potatoes) are worse for anal gland issues because the harder stools actually help express them when they go to the bathroom.

But I'll try them, I'll try ANYTHING that might help!

Who knows what works? I guess each dog is different.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Anal juice is smelly but is water soluble... SO put on a pair of medical gloves from Costco...there are lots of YouTube vids out there on how express them. If you express them at bath time you will not smell anything.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQFDOzbBVrw&feature=related He is wrong, though... you will not smell anything if you express them at bath time... courage is all that is needed.

PS if glands are infected of impacted ... please see vet.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

jjohnson said:


> Do you cook the sweet potato first?


I do, but it's all personal preference. Riley *prefers* hers cooked (not at all spoiled : ) and she doesn't like the skins - they are super easy to peel when they've been baked. You have to be careful to let them cool after cooking. They are molten-lava-hot on the inside.

The sweet potatoes haven't made her stools soft, just larger and easier for her to pass. I don't know why it works, it just does!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Last month as I arrived home from work I came through the garden gate quietly but still had my bicycle helmet on.My vizsla thought I was an intruder so emptied her anal glands immediately on my kitchen door..bless her, I will never do that again


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

So, call the vet the other day about the anal gland issue and there is really no way to fix it. The only way too is to remove them. However, if I have them removed there is a chance that Jack might have a problem controlling his bowels. He could shadoobie and not even mean too! They said its a SMALL chance but a chance never the less. Well, the way my luck is, thats not a chance I'm willing to take ;D.


----------

